# [emerge] Différences entre deux commandes (résolu)

## versus8

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un sait-il la différence entre ces deux commandes ?

```
emerge --ask --deep --changed-use --deep @world

emerge -uDa --newuse world
```

J'ai du mal à faire la différence. D'autant plus que le '@' concerne un set, cela voudrait dire que l'on peut créer un set ('@world' ce n'est pas pareil que 'world' ) ?

Merci pour vos explications ^^Last edited by versus8 on Sun Aug 25, 2013 2:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## guilc

Toutes les réponses sont dans le man portage  :Wink: 

— @world est un set qui contient «world» au sens classique + system. Il y a 2 autres sets @selected et @system qui contiennent respectivement «world» au sens classique et system

— -a == --ask

— --deep == -D

— --changed-use est un peu différent de -N (--newuse), il sélectionne moins de rebuilds car il n'agit que sur les uses sélectionnés par l'utilisateur

----------

## versus8

Merci guilc  :Smile: 

J'ai lu le man portage, mais je ne comprenais les différences avec @world et world, ainsi que --changed-use et --newuse.

Mais grâce à tes explications, tout est clarifié maintenant ^^

Merci  :Wink: 

----------

